# Orlando!!



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

So I'm going to be in Orlando next week working on my tan. Anyone have any places they think I should check out?! Outlets, restaurants, certain beaches, cool bars, anything fun?!!  

I'm planning on going to see some Disney, probably MGM and Epcot, probably Universal too. I think head to Daytona one day....then??!!! 

I was thinking of going to try the Richard Petty driving at Daytona but apparently it is shut down for repaving!


----------



## PChrome (Aug 4, 2010)

Universal Studios is a MUST. It's simply amazing especially if you watch tons of movies, it's constant nostalgia when you are there and you experience those movies on a totally different level. I know I sound cheesy but I love that place!  Beaches are nice too, I saw them haul out a shark about 10 meters from where I was swimming so that freaked me out a bit.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

PChrome said:


> Universal Studios is a MUST. It's simply amazing especially if you watch tons of movies, it's constant nostalgia when you are there and you experience those movies on a totally different level. I know I sound cheesy but I love that place!  Beaches are nice too, I saw them haul out a shark about 10 meters from where I was swimming so that freaked me out a bit.


Ya I love Universal too!!! It's been awhile so I'm pretty sure that will be on the agenda. Hopefully there's some new cool rides and shows! Was it the Orlando one that had the fire a few years ago??!!

Which beaches did you go to?? i was at ????, LOL, maybe Seaworld (another fav place of mine), and they said if you were flying over the beach and saw all the sharks in the water, you probably wouldn't go in.


----------



## PChrome (Aug 4, 2010)

I hear Universal Studios has a Harry Potter exhibit but don't quote me on that, I just heard a few of my classmates freaking out about it lol. They always have cool stuff at universal 

Forgot what beach, I was still a kid last time a went unfortunately. Seaworld is awesome! It's the tanks I can never afford for the price of an admission ticket. There are tons of sharks in Orlando and most the the US coastal area for that concern lol. Not sure what species but tigers and bulls scare me the most.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Tbird,

Some nosh zones for yah. http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/651463

I watch that Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives show and did a check for zones around the Orlando area and that came up.

http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/651463

http://ezinearticles.com/?10-Places-to-Visit-in-Orlando,-Florida&id=1096385

I remember the Kennedy space center. It rocked my world back then. If you're down there show up for a tour of the place.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Tbird,
> 
> Some nosh zones for yah. http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/651463
> 
> ...


Thanks Aqua!

I'll check out those sites shortly!!

I've been to Kennedy Space center, was pretty cool but I don't think much has changed in the last 10 years overall in spacetravel. So I don't think I'll head there....If there happens to be a launch....then that would definitely be something I would go see!!!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Tbird,
> 
> Some nosh zones for yah. http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/651463
> 
> ...


Triple D is awesome. all the food looks good. I wish he did one in ontario!

The space centre was neat when I was a young kid!


----------

